

Show HN: Simple SaaS Metrics Dashboard for Stripe - bryanh
https://board.zapier.com/

======
bryanh
OP here: we ripped a really small chunk of code from our internal metric
system and slapped it in Bootstrap. We open sourced because you may not want
some third-party snooping on your revenue numbers (plus, I suspect the churn
and CLV metrics could be greatly improved). The code is a bit rushed, but its
a start.

I still can't believe someone hasn't made a proper product around connecting
to and loading data from Stripe to create a pre-generated metrics dashboard.

Though it only loads data "on-demand", it is rather inefficient (horribly so),
so if any Stripe guys are reading and want it to stop hammering their servers,
let me know...

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea, this is one of the biggest missing pieces of stripe. The "volume" metrics
they have just don't mean much. For example, they don't count refunds in the
volume as far as I can tell.

Thanks for making this, I'm trying it right now!

EDIT: having some issues loading the data. It's not quite working.

~~~
bryanh
It takes a little bit to load (several minutes for big accounts). If you are
still having issues, just email me bryan[at]zapier.com

------
xpose2000
Love the idea, but the data is not accurate. It took up to 5 minutes to load
initial numbers on my small amount of data.

I look forward to similar services based on this idea. Good start :)

------
jmonegro
And I was just working on this exact same thing...

------
fredsters_s
velly nice

